# x-process gone terribly wrong?



## nealjpage (May 14, 2007)

Ok, so I loved doing the E-6 processed as C41, so I decided that I'd try doing C41 as E-6.  These were taken on Fuji 400 with my K1000, but didn't seem to come out right.  When xing C41 to E-6, do I need to underexpose by one stop?

1.  Portland:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hack.us/img526/5083/img040kk6.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



2.  Smith:  (Sorry, man!  It's for art)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hack.us/img247/7554/img039nl4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




3.  Stuffed bear hanging from a tree in a hobo camp:  (I really wanted this one to turn out! )

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hack.us/img247/5643/img056ak7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, i've got some exposed E100VS and Velvia 4x5 slides that I might cross process in D76. not sure what to expect.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 14, 2007)

all my color negs in b/w come out black


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 15, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> all my color negs in b/w come out black


C41 negatives? or do you mean E6 transparencies?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 15, 2007)

c41 in d76   How does e6 do I got some of that laying around to.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 15, 2007)

When I get some REAL spare time, I'm going to try and do some E6 in D76. Maybe this Saturday.


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2007)

You should try Velvia in a pyro developer...tone down that contrast.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 16, 2007)

I did the d76 slide film thing all i got was black.


----------

